# make people look taller



## tobykreit (Aug 26, 2006)

i need to take some pictures for a co-worker who is short and i need to make her look taller.  the obvious is to shoot up but i was wondering if there where any other tips for gaoing about doing this

thanks


----------



## DeepSpring (Aug 26, 2006)

put her next to items that are smaller than they should be

for example standing in a small door way will make her look bigger. Have her next to even smaller people. 
Thats all i can think of and of course like you said low angle


----------



## Mihai (Aug 26, 2006)

Or shoot her with a wide angle while she lies down (say in the grass or on a sofa). 

M.


----------



## Philip Weir (Aug 27, 2006)

As long as you are shooting her on her own and there's nothing around to give a comparison, you wont be able to tell i.e. Don't shoot her next to her 6'4" boyfroend [if she has one]. Unless you were told, you wouldn't know how tall Tom Cruise was. They always have shorter co-stars with him.


----------



## Reverend (Aug 28, 2006)

Philip Weir said:
			
		

> Unless you were told, you wouldn't know how tall Tom Cruise was. They always have shorter co-stars with him.



Good point. Its the same way with Vin Diesel. You never even notice that he's wearing 4" heels on his shoes until someone points it out.


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 29, 2006)

So wait... how tall are Tom Cruise and Vin Diesel???


----------



## Reverend (Aug 29, 2006)

Rumor has it that both are about 5'7" - 5'9"


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 29, 2006)

Haha ... thank you but just for the record... I was joking.  I don't care about either of those guys.

<hides his Top Gun t-shirt>



			
				Reverend said:
			
		

> Rumor has it that both are about 5'7" - 5'9"


----------



## NicoleD (Aug 30, 2006)

I'm new, so I hope it's okay to jump right in, just wanted to throw out a little warning about shooting her from below, unless you really know how to pose her, it will usually add weight.  She'd probably rather look short than fat


----------



## rmh159 (Aug 30, 2006)

Hey Nicole... welcome to the Forum and yes it's ok to jump right in.  

This is a great point.  You might want to consider adjusting the environment like others suggested before you consider adjusting the angle.  I always try to keep the camera eye level or higher when shooting a person.


----------

